# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Some of my pics

## Tonya Freeman

Hello,

Since I'm new here I thought I would make a thread of some of my dart frogs that I have. I currently have one viv with a 2.3 group of leucomelas and another viv with a pair of oyapok tincs.

Here is a video that I made of breeding behavior from my Oyapoks.




Here are some pictures of them as well




Also a few pics of my leucomelas

----------


## Carlos

Very interesting video, I like the pattern of the smaller frog  :Smile:  .  Enclosure on last pic is nice too; are those rock ledges made of foam slabs?

----------


## Tonya Freeman

Thank you! I was on another forum where it seemed like quite a few people were confusing breeding behavior and aggression. At that time my pair started calling/following so I picked up the camera (iphone  :Wink: ) and captured what I could. 

Yes, the ledges are made of the pink foam slabs coated in drylok tinted with an acrylic paint. That was my first viv that I made and I would have loved to do things a bit differently for realistic purposes.. but the frogs don't seem to mind. Right now I have 3 leucs hanging out on the ledges lol.

----------


## Geo

Beautiful creatures. I especially like the coloration / pattern on the tincs.

----------


## Tonya Freeman

Thanks Geo! I purchased them as a probable pair a few months ago and I was very happy to see breeding behavior starting last week. I'm excited to see what type of patterns their offspring will end up with.

----------

